# how to make the TTOC better



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

A while back there was a post about how to increase the membership of the TTOC, it did turn into a pretty heated discussion, it would have been good to make it a sticky so it was easy to find, or mabe create a suggestions box sticky.

Anyway, soon after reading the thread I saw an episode of "Wheller Dealer" on DiscoveryTurbo where they were doing up an old MG, during the program they visited the MG owners club HQ, it was incrediblle, huge, they sold everything from key rings to new body shells and everything in between.

They seemed to be running the Club as a business, big business, maybe the TTOC could look into their business model for inspiration. As long as the club is run as it is at the moment, ie, by the very good will of the few, it will always lack resource, however if run as a profit making business, those set to profit will more than likely put in even more time and effort.

Please don't take offence if you are one of the existing people that already put their life and soul into it. (puts crash helmet on and hides under desk).


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

here we go again :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh no not again  OK the only comment I will make ( thank god I hear you all say :lol: ) is this is a specific model club with far fewer TTs I would suggest than MGs which is a mark of course. Now if it was the Audi club then it could be a goer. Anyway I think Charlie of TTspares is our man. :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes agree with Les, and it has already kind of been done (TT Shop article in last AbsoluTTe issue)

Still can't believe we don't get a discount especially reading how it all started :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MGOC is one of if not the biggest owners clubs in the country so they can afford to do that sort of thing we are a small (but great  ) club with about 500 members


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

You dont get discount at TTShop as a member of TTOC?

That cant be true surely? [smiley=book2.gif]

If it is then I am going elsewhere next month for the installation of my cruise control... grrr hope your reading this! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ffs


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I said I would only make the one comment... I lied  
One way to make the TTOC better would be for more people to join it from here. freegeek you don't appear to be a TTOC member in which case why not join and make the TTOC that little bit better. :wink:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Comes out from underneath desk,

Removes white glove from hand and slaps across Les's face.

I'm a paid up member of the TTOC I'll have you know, I just haven't worked out how to flaunt it!


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Got me going now, sort of....

Me joining the club didn't make it better, it seems that the club needs to offer more to the majority of forum members to make them want to join. But then again, maybe the community is just too small, without enough real enthusiasts who are in it for the long term.

I wonder how many TTs there are on the roads vs total MGs in the UK

I also know how it feels to "knock your pan in" for the "greater good", don't forget that wikiTT is on offer for free to anyone who wants it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

freegeek said:


> Comes out from underneath desk,
> 
> Removes white glove from hand and slaps across Les's face.
> 
> I'm a paid up member of the TTOC I'll have you know, I just haven't worked out how to flaunt it!


Oh come on now get that TTOC banner under your avatar. :roll:
Swords or pistol at dawn [smiley=rifle.gif] 
I think you will find the members in the NW are doing pretty well out of the TTOC to be fair. There is more to the TTOC then a mag and the odd discount here and there. We have 20 plus very active members up here and I hear few if any complaints in fact they are encouraged to voice their opinions and ideas.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> MGOC is one of if not the biggest owners clubs in the country so they can afford to do that sort of thing we are a small (but great  ) club with about 500 members


 500 members is quite good, someone said Club Audi had more with 200, how do they work that out. :? Attend MORE shows with a club stand.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

more events, more events


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

If YELLOWTT comes on here and says his famous words to me, I will join the TTOC


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ELLIOTT said:


> If YELLOWTT comes on here and says his famous words to me, I will join the TTOC


I like pies ?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> > If YELLOWTT comes on here and says his famous words to me, I will join the TTOC
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/p ... ucts_id=84


----------

